# Looking for Opinions on a couple of bows



## TexasJJ (Nov 30, 2006)

I have not shot a bow or hunted with one in over 13 years. (long story)On the way home from work tonight I went by one of the archery shops that handles both Hoyt and Mathews bows. After talking with the folks there, they let me shoot one of their demo bows, it was a Mathews DXT and my first 2 shots were just me getting use to shooting abow again since I had not even picked one up in so long. The next 5 shots were all within 1.5"-2" grouping. Needless to say, I am hooked again. I looked and shot 2 bows, the Mathews DXT amd the Mission Eliminator. I was just looking to get any feedback on either one of these bows if you have any. looks ilek I will be hitting the stand with a bow again real soon.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I shoot trad, but I know those are good bows.....get whatever feels the best to you. Almost all the bows out there will get the job done, more a matter of personal pref.


----------



## Porterhouse (Mar 10, 2005)

I just purchased a mathews Z7...love it. Also shot the Maxxis 31, it was a toss up for me, but I shot the Z7 better so that is what I bought.


----------



## TexasJJ (Nov 30, 2006)

I am going to go back here in a couple of weeks and shoot some more bows. I went back by tonight and talked with them and was looking at the bows again and they told me something that really stuck in my head. Don't jump into making a hastey decision, take your time and shoot a number of bows and make the best decision for you based on preference and price.

As for the z7, they had one there, but with the cam design on that bow, I could not get it to break over. Now I think this is due to the fact that I have such a short draw length and this one was not setup for me. With the DXT I shot, it was set at a 60lb pull and I could get it over without any issue and it is a 28" draw length and I am only 26.5" draw length. I am going to look at the z7 again, but I am going to shoot the bow before I buy anything. Just have to get one set for me so I can shoot it.


----------



## Can't Say (Sep 12, 2009)

For the money get the Mission Eleminator


----------



## fishdad (Aug 16, 2005)

I was in your situation a few months ago. I bowfish but hadn't bowhunted deer since the mid 80's. My previous bow was a Bear Whitetail II. I read several threads about purchasing a bow on this and other boards. I went and shot several bows and decided to purchase the DXT. I have taken all five deer this season with this bow , including two last weekend that I shot twenty minutes apart. Other bows may be faster or quieter ,but this one will get the job done.


----------



## Can't Say (Sep 12, 2009)

I got one this year and love it and it is pretty fast. My buddy got a Mathews Reezen this year and its a nice bow but he has $1100 and the only thing it does better is shoot faster.Ive got $600 in mine and it has the same lifetime waranty.


----------



## BBYC (Sep 25, 2007)

Do a search on Archery Talk Forum, http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/ . You'll find hundreds of reviews on the bows you mentioned. Kind of like Too Cool though, you have to hang out on the forum for a little while to figure out whose opinions you want to take seriously. Just about every major bow manufacturer makes great bows these days, you just have to figure out what's best for you.


----------

